# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Лотосные Стопы Кришны

## Враджендра Кумар дас

Символы на лотосных стопах Кришны:

• Раковина (шанкха) – символ победы, чистого звука , предлагают Божеству после огня – омывает преданного, охлаждая пыл материальной жизни. Те кто нашли убежище у ЛС (лотосных стоп) – свободны от страха и бед.

• Флаг (дхваджа) – символ защиты для тех, кто медитирует на Лотосные Стопы Господа (ЛСГ).

• Рыба (матсйа) – Рыба живет на глубине, преданный тоже должен идти в глубину духовной жизни (три уровня духовной жизни – организация, процесс, Господь).

• Ум подвижен как рыба, но успокаивается только у ЛСГ.

• ЛСГ проявляются в сердце преданного, только если его сердце станет мягким (жидким) от любви к Кришне. Рыба не живет в сухой пустыне.

• Лотос (камала) – Стопы Господа мягкие как лотос и чистые.

• Его ЛС для преданных, как лотос для пчелы. Из-за нектара на лотосе пчела не может покинуть лотос ради других целей.

• Как лотос поднимается из воды, так ЛСГ поднимают преданного из океана мира.

• Лотос – символ Богини Удачи, которая всегда у Стоп Господа. Поклоняясь ЛСГ, преданный получает высшую удачу – возвращается к Кришне.

• Как Лотос чувствителен к солнцу и луне, так и преданный у ЛСГ чувствителен к желаниям Господа и Его проявлениям.

• Лук (дхану) – из лука стреляют в цель. ЛСГ – это цель преданного, в которую как стела летит душа преданного.

• Лук как оружие защищает от врагов. ЛСГ как лук защищают преданного, если он этого хочет. Господь – лучший телохранитель как Параматма.

• Стрекало (анкуша) – стрекало нужно для управления слоном. Ум труден в управлении как слон. Но ЛСГ как стрекало управляют нашим умом. Как водитель своими стопами давит на газ или тормоз, так и Кришна своими стопами может тормозить или усиливать разные тенденции в наших умах.

• Тот, кто едет на слоне – выше всех. Тот, кто поклоняется стопам Кришны – выше всех.

• Алтарь (веди) – грехи того, кто поклоняется ЛСГ сгорают у ЛС, как подношения на алтаре.

• Так же как благодаря жертвам получает питание вся вселенная, ум преданного получает свое питание с алтаря Лотосных Стоп Господа.

• Те, кто отдают свои умы служению Лотосным Стопам, симулируют процесс питания для всей вселенной.

• Полумесяц (ардха-чандра) – это символ Шивы (Чандра-шекхар). Даже Шива находится у ЛСГ.

• Луна – это также символ ума (в полнолуние ум максимально активен и беспокоен, в новолуние – спокоен).

• Луна – источник нектара – Сома-раса. 

• 10 ногтей на ЛС Господа сияют как 10 лун, и в их присутствии настоящая луна в смирении сжимается до полумесяца. Перед Господом легко быть смиренным.

• Калаш (сосуд для воды) – в таких сосудах хранят нектар для предавшихся душ. Преданный никогда не обделен нектаром. (как я получил свой кусок торта на Вйаса-пудже, хотя не пошел за ним).

• Чакра (диск) – Теджа-таттва – сияние. Которое рассеивает тьму невежества и грехи преданного. Чакра убивает 6 врагов преданного.

• Небо – пространство (амбара). Это значит, что ЛСГ – всепроникающие как небо. Но хотя они повсюду, они ничем не оскверняются как пространство, благодаря своей тонкой природе.

• Зонтик (чатра) – защита от дурных влияний. Тот, кто находится под зонтиком ЛСГ – возвышен как Махарадж, над которым держат зонт. Преданный – царь среди людей, тк имеет наибольшие возможности.

• Гошпада (отпечаток коровьего копыта) – для преданного весь мир как океан уменьшается до лужицы в отпечатке копыта.

• Свастика (Су – чистый, асти – есть (бытие)). Это символ чистой жизни и символ божественного Солнца, очищающего нашу жизнь. 

• Молния (ваджра) – Как молния разбивает горы, так ЛСГ разрушают горы кармических реакций (санчита карма).

• В служении ЛСГ преданный становится возвышенным как Индра, чья молния.

• Розовое яблоко (джамбу-пхала) – Его ЛС – единственный объект для поклонения жителей Джамбу-двипы (острова розового яблока). И Его ЛС источают нектар.

• Булава (Гада) – символ предков (передавали по наследству?). Все предки преданных получают различные блага (премия за связь с преданным).

• Нет такого врага, которого невозможно победить с помощью ЛС Господа, тк булава – символ могущества.

• Трезубец (Тришула) – ЛСГ разрубают все привязанности и избавляют от тройственных страданий. 

• Цветок (пушпа) – слава Господа распространяется далеко как аромат цветов.

• У стоп Господа все расцветает – Они - питательная среда для души.

• Цветок предшествует плоду – предложи цветок, получишь плод, который дороже цветка.

• Лиана (Вали) – как лиана растет, цепляясь за ствол, духовный рост возможен, когда наши чувства цепляются как лиана за ЛСГ.

• Плуг (Хала) – то, что вспахивает сердце преданного (выпалывает сорняки), потом в хридая-кшетру (поле сердца) можно посадить семя бхакти.

• Флейта (Вену) – то, что привлекает умы преданных и опьяняет их.

• Итак, на Его Лотосных Стопах есть все в одном месте. Поэтому там стоит найти убежище.

Ависмритих Кришна-падаравинда йох \ кшиноти абхадрани чам шаноти\ саттвасйа  шуддхим параматма бхактим\ гъянам ча вигйанам вайрагйа юктам

«Памятование о Лотосных Стопах Кришны очищает сердце от всей скверны, наделяет наисчастливейшей судьбой, наполняет нас гуной благости, чистотой, а также преданностью Высшей Душе, обогащенной глубоким пониманием и отречением от материального».(ШБ 12.12.55)

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Другие изображения с пояснениями

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

А почему стопы на восьми-лепестковом лотосе? Есть какой-то смысл особый в этом? По идее должен быть...

----------


## Сергей

• Алтарь (веди) – грехи того, кто поклоняется ЛСГ сгорают у ЛС, как подношения на алтаре.

Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар! Прошу указать источник, прямо указывающий на то, что на лотосных стопах Кришны находится знак (анантарья)А алтарь.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Прошу прощения, действительно, вкралась неточность. Этот перевод я делал уже давно по материалам журнала "Шри Кришна Катхамрита" за 1996 год, который издают ученики Гоур-Говинды Свами. Я сейчас посмотрел этот журнал и оказалось, что это описание знаков на стопах Господа Нитйананды, а не Кришны. Прошу прощения за ошибку.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Прошу прощения, действительно, вкралась неточность. Этот перевод я делал уже давно по материалам журнала "Шри Кришна Катхамрита" за 1996 год, который издают ученики Гоур-Говинды Свами. Я сейчас посмотрел этот журнал и оказалось, что это описание знаков на стопах Господа Нитйананды, а не Кришны. Прошу прощения за ошибку.


может тогда надо тему переименовать?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

А можно просто дополнить описаниями стоп Кришны, чтобы теме соответствовало.

----------


## Сергей

Ну и в самом деле, не описали в теме, которая называется " Лотосные стопы Кришны" знаки на Лотосных стопах Кришны. Ну перепутали знаки. Нет проблем. И разве это можно отнести к оскорблениям Лотосных Стоп Кришны? Да и вообще, тема Лотосных стоп Господа просто потерялась среди наиболее важных тем на этом форуме. Очень печально...Mahottsava прабху, мои смиренные поклоны примите... Похоже только вам, одному из более 400 человек, просмотревших эту ветку не безразлично, какие знаки все же находятся на Лотосных стопах Господа Кришны...
Все же несколько цитат о важности поклонения Лотосным стопам. 

Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Ади –лила  гл. 7,текст 73:
Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал: «Гопал мантра освобождает от материального существования, а Харе Кришна маха мантра приводит живое существо к лотосным стопам Кришны»

Эта цитата показывает необходимость разнообразных методов служения лотосным стопам, объединенных джапой.

Или вот эта цитата...
Даже незначительное поклонение лотосным стопам Говинды превращает обычную гальку в драгоценный камень Чинтамани, простую корову в камадхену, а любое дерево  в калпа-врикшу,   кто же откажется  принять прибежище Его лотосных стоп?

Лотосные стопы Верховной Личности Бога подобно камню Чинтамани, имеющего волшебную способность превращать малозначительное  в  что- то значительное. И поскольку служа Лотосным стопам мы испытываем колоссальное давление разнообразных анартх, то через такое служение Лотосным стопам, где мы медитируем на их удивительное волшебное свойство Чинтамани , свойство преобразовывать наши сердца, что очень актуально на  стадии анартха-ниврити, поэтому наше железное сердце, которое приступает к бхаджане,  способно при такой медитации на качества чинтамани Лотосных стоп преобразоваться в золото беззаветного служения Верховной Личности . 

 А мы даже знаки не хотим выучить на Лотосных стопах.. Уровень ананртха-ниврити успешно пройден?  О себе не могу этого сказать... 

Или вот замечательный комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады...
ШБ 2.2.12
Великодушие Господа, проявленное в Его играх, взгляд Его лучистых глаз и озаренное улыбкой лицо свидетельствуют о Его безграничной милости. Поэтому все время, пока человек способен удерживать свой ум в медитации на Господа, он должен сосредоточивать внимание на этом трансцендентном образе Господа.

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады: Первый шаг на этом пути - медитация на лотосные стопы Личности Бога, которая возводит медитирующего на стадию анартха-нивритти.

Уважаемые модераторы.. Не убивайте на корню хотя бы возможность преданным стать на путь анартха- ниврити.. Может есть возможность создать тему о Лотосных стопах Господа, в которых могли бы быть разные подтемы: Полное описание знаков и то, что может достичь преданный, медитируя на эти знаки во время джапы, цепочка преданности Лотосным стопам Господа (здесь все желающие преданные могут приводить цитаты из ШБ с 1 по 12 песню в которых есть упоминание о Лотосных стопах Господа), тема в которой приводятся методики поклонения Лотосным стопам Господа. Эта вибрация служения Лотосным стопам должна неприрывно находится на этом форуме.

----------


## Олег Ом

Почему у всех личностей господа что то с правой ногой, Шива стоит на трупе демона на правой ноге, и у него три черты на ней, у Кришны нога всегда с открытой пяткой и он опирается на палку, у Вишну ногу держит девушка) что у них с правой ногой и особенно интересно,что с правой пяткой, может она у них болит? и почему болит? 
И еще интересно, почему у всех символ на правой руке, и почему он словно горит,для чего он?
Заранее благодарю за ответы, если что то напутал, с терминологией, я недавно пришел в религию,раньше был атеистом практически)
)Харе Кришна(

----------


## Евгений

Лотосные стопы Шри Шьямасундары 







Правая стопа. «Я медитирую на одиннадцать благоприятных знаков, украшающих подошву правой стопы Кришны».
У основания большого пальца находится знак в виде ячменного зерна. Под 
ним – диск, под диском – зонтик. От центра стопы и до сочленения 
большого и второго пальцев тянется изогнутая линия. У основания мизинца 
находится стрекало для слонов, а ниже его – громовая стрела. На пятке 
расположен восьмиугольник, который окружен четырьмя свастиками, 
расположенными в четырех главных направлениях. Между свастиками 
находится по ягоде ежевики (джамбу).




Левая стопа. «Я медитирую на восемь благоприятных знаков, украшающих подошву левой стопы Кришны».
У основания среднего – две концентрические окружности. Под ними – лук 
без тетивы. Ниже лука располагается след коровьего корыта, Еще ниже – 
треугольник, окруженный четырьмя сосудами для воды. Под треугольником – 
полумесяц, и на пятке – рыба. Да погрузятся наши умы в памятование 
девятнадцати благоприятных знаков, украшающих лотосные стопы Шри Кришны.




«Просто сосредоточенно размышляя о лотосных стопах Кришны,
человек обретает все духовные и материальные богатства, удачу, красоту и
замечательные качества. Эти стопы – обитель всех лил. Пусть лотосные стопы Кришны будут для нас всем на свете»(Говинда-лиламрита, гл.16)





Объяснения знаков на лотосных стопах Радхи-Кришны



Описания, приведенные в этом разделе, взяты из 
«Сканда-пураны», «Матсья-пураны», «Гарга-самхиты», «Сарартха-даршини» 
(комментария, тики, Шрилы Вишванатхи Чакравати Тхакура к 
«Шримад-Бхагаватам»), «Ананда-чандрики» (комментария Шрилы Вишванатхи 
Чакраварти Тхакура к «Голинда-лиламрите»), из книги Шрилы Вишванатих 
Чакравартхи Тхакура «Рупа-чинтамани» и из труда Шри Дживы Госвами «Шри 
Кара-пада-югала-самахрити». Знаки, которые встречаются на стопах и Радхи, и Кришны, обозначены как «РК». Те, что на стопах только Радхи, - как «Р», а те, что на стопах только Кришны, - как «К».




Морская раковина (РК). Морская раковина – это символ победы тех , кто, найдя прибежище у лотосных стоп Радхи-Говинды, теперь навсегда защищены от любых бед и награждены бесстрашием. Как морская раковина наполнена водой для омовения Божественной Четы, так и Их лотосные стопы наполнены божественной амритой, которая гасит пылающий пожар материальных страданий преданных.




Флаг (РК). Флаг возвещает о том, что преданные, сосредоточенно размышляющие о лотосных стопах Радхи-Кришны, находятся в безопасности и надежно защищены от страха. Флаг на стопе Радхи провозглашает неоспоримую победу Ее сакхи.




Рыба (РК). Как рыба не может существовать без воды, так и преданные не могут прожить и мгновения без лотосных стоп Радхи-Шьямасундары. Рыба на стопе Радхи указывает на то, что Она не в состоянии прожить даже миг без Своего возлюбленного, Шьямасундары. Переменчивый ум похож на рыбу, поэтому надо прилежно сосредоточивать его на лотосных стопах Радхи-Говинды, чтобы утвердить их в своем сердце. Лотосные стопы Радхи-Говинды не переносят сухости, Чтобы привлечь рыбу Их стоп в свое сердце, его надо сначала растопить любовными расами. Рыба (макара) – это знак отличия на флаге Камадевы; на стопе Кришны он возбуждает во враджа-гопи желание любовных забав. Он также показывает, что Кришна победил Камадеву: знак с флага сдавшегося Камадевы находится на подошве стопы Кришны. И еще знак рыбы показывает, что во время пралайи Кришна принимает облик Матсья (воплощения в форме), чтобы спасти Своих преданных. 



Лотос (РК). Мысли преданных , которые сосредоточенно размышляют о лотосных стопах Радхи-Говинды,
словно пчелы, жадно стремятся к переполненному нектаром лотосу премы. 
Лотос (символ Лакшми-деви) указывает на то, что преданные, которые 
помнят лотосные стопы Радхи-Говинды, всегда встретят на своем пути успех и удачу. Лотосные стопы Радхи-Шьямы
так нежны, что сравнить их можно только с лепестками лотоса. На первый 
взгляд Их стопы выглядят как только что раскрывшиеся цветки лотоса. Это 
показывает, что лотосные стопы Радхи-Шьямы всегда 
находятся во Враджабхуми, которая по форме напоминает лотос. Знак лотоса
также означает, что тот, кто всегда медитирует на лотосные стопы Радхи-Шьямы, вскоре встретит удачу: Божественная Чета благословит его цветком лотоса. Лотос на стопе Радхи связан с Ее манной, когда Кришна Своими лотосными руками массирует Ее стопы. Также он связан с маленьким голубым цветком лотоса, который Радхика всегда держит в ркуе. Радха часто использует его, чтобы нежно шлепнуть Шьяму, когда тот «плохо себя ведет.




Лук (РК). Этот знак показывает , что те, кто нашел прибежище у лотосных стоп Радхи-Шьямы, навеки избавлены от каких бы то ни было трудностей. Он также говорит о том, что, когда мысли преданного достигают цели - стоп Радхи-Шьямы, према переполняет его и выливается наружу в виде потоков слез.




Стрекало (РК). Стрекало означает, что медитация на лотосные стопы Радхи-Говинды заставляет слоны ума покориться и держит его на верном пути. Стрекало на стопе Радхи показывает, что Радха, и только Радха, может полностью подчинить Себе бешеного слона – героя по имени Кришна. 



Треугольник (К). Преданные, нашедшие прибежище у стоп Кришны, спасены от ловушки трех гунн и тройственных страданий, представленных тремя сторонами треугольника. Лотосные стопы Шьямы
– это первое и последнее пристанище для обитателей трех миров. Нет 
более надежного убежища для полубогов, людей и животных, чем лотосные стопы Кришны. Каждый должен обратиться к лотосным стопам Кришны, полностью сосредоточив на них усилия тела, ума и речи. Стопы Кришны приковывают к себе взгляд трехглазого Господа Шивы. 



Ячменное зерно (РК). Ячменное зерно показывает, что, служа лотосным стопам Радхи-Говинды, преданные получают любые жизненные блага. Когда преданный находит прибежище у лотосных стоп Радхи-Говинды,
его путешествие через многие и многие рождения и смерти заканчивается в
одно мгновение, как в одно мгновение срезают ячменный колос. Зерна 
ячменя поддерживают жизнь всех существ; подобно этому, чудесные лотосные стопы Радхи-Шьямы совершенным образом питают все души. 



Алтарь (Р). Этот знак возвещает о том, что грехи тех, кто сосредоточенно размышляет о стопах Радхи,
сгорают, словно в жертвенном алтаре во время ягьи. Также он показывает,
что, подобно тому, как вселенная питается и процветает благодаря 
огненным жертвоприношениям, которые совершают брахманы, преданность тех ,
кто отдает свои мысли жертвенному огню медитации на стопы Радхики, питается и процветает благодаря этим подношениям. И еще знак алтаря указывает на то, что вечное любовнее служение прелестным лотосным стопам Шри Радхи – высшая цель всей аскезы (тапы), благотворительности (даны), всех обетов (враты) и ягьй (жертвоприношений). 



Полумесяц (РК). Он говорит о том, что полубоги, например, Господь Шива, украшают свои головы отпечатками лотосных стоп Радхи-Говинды. Кроме того , он показывает, что преданные, которые тоже украшают свои головы лотосными стопами Радхи и Кришны,
смогут стать такими же возвышенными и чистыми вайшнавами, как Господь 
Шива. Словно луна, дарующая чудесную прохладу своих лучей, лотосные стопы Радхи-Шьямы проливают на Своих преданных утешительный нектар, избавляющий их от тройственных материальных страданий. Радха-Говинда носят на Своих стопах символ луны – божества, повелевающего умом, и преданный может найти пристанище своему уму на Их лотосных стопах. Этот знак на стопах Радхи_Говинды указывает и на то , что луна, пристыженная сверканием полных лун блестящих ногтей на пальцах Их
ног, сжалась вдвое и предстала в форме полумесяца. Как половина луны 
постепенно достигает полного размера и сияния, так и благословения, 
ниспосланные на того , кто день изо дня распространяет славу лотосных стоп Радхи-Говинды, несомненно преумножатся и проявятся во всей своей полноте. 



Изогнутая линия (РК). Этот знак показывает, 
что преданные, ухватившись за лотосные стопы Радхи-Шьямы как за 
единственную надежду, перенесутся в духовный мир. Он говорит о том, что 
путь к Радхе_Говинде совершенно ясный, прямой и узкий, как лезвие 
бритвы. Он также означает, что лотосные стопы Радхи_Говинды могут 
дотянутся до самых падших душ, которые приняли покровительство 
Божественной Четы, и вознести их в высшую обитель. 



Сосуд для воды (К). Этот символ означает, что стопы Кришны держат золотой сосуд с чистым нектаром, который свободно могут вкушать души, вручившие себя Господу.
И никто не останется обделенным, так как этот сосуд всегда полон. 
Полный сосуд – это благоприятный символ, и потому преданные, которые 
сосредоточенно размышляют о лотосных стопах Кришны, всегда процветают. Он показывает, что стопы Кришны
щедро источают благоуханный нектар, который гасит испепеляющее пламя 
разлуки в сердцах гопи, а также исцеляет от тройственных страданий, 
жгущих сердца разлученных с Кришной преданных. Для того чтобы слушать забавные насмешки враджа-гопи, Кришна носит на Своих лотосных стопах символ их грудей в виде наполненных до краев сосудов.




Диск (РК). Диск говорит о том, что медитация на лотосные стопы Радхи-Шьямы сражает шесть врагов: похоть (каму), гнев (кродху), жадность (лобху), заблуждение (моху), гордыню (маду) и зависть (матсарью). Он указывает на теджас-таттву, или яркое сияние, исходящее от Радхи-Говинды, которое изнутри сердец преданных рассеивает мрак греховной жизни. Кроме того, этот знак на стопе Радхи означает, что Она повелевает Своим царством, находящимся в пределах окружности (чакры) Враджа-мандалы. А диск на стопе Кришны представляет время. Того, кто всегда медитирует на лотосные стопы Кришны, никогда не поглотит время, - такой преданный будет вечно жить в исполненном блаженства мире Враджа-Гокулы. 



Концентрические окружности (К). Этот знак представляет пространство и показывает, что, хотя стопы Кришны повсюду, они, подобно пространству, ни к чему не привязаны. Также этот символ говорит о том, что Кришна находится внутри всего, в том числе и внутри наших сердец. И в то же самое время Кришна остается вовне всего, вечно наслаждаясь любовными объятиями Своих преданных во Врадже. Еще этот знак повествует о танце раса, когда гопи водят хороводы вокруг Кришны, который стоит в центре и играет на флейте. Концентрические окружности также обозначают Шьяму-смутьяна, вьющегося вокруг Радхики: Она стоит посреди раса-мандалы и зачаровывает Шьяму игрой на вине. 



Зонтик (РК). Зонтик на стопах Радхи-Говинды доказывает, то те, кто нашли прибежище у Их лотосных стоп, защищены от непрекращающихся ливней материальных невзгод. На стопе Радхи зонтик указывает на то, что Ее лотосные стопы приносят утешение Ее возлюбленному, снедаемому жгучей разлукой с Ней. Этот знак также символизирует и Самого Кришну,
держащего холм Говардхану словно зонтик, защищая Враджу от проливных 
дождей Индры. Символ зонтика говорит и о том, что те, кто укрылись под 
сенью стоп Радхи-Говинды, так же благородны, как великие цари, над чьими головами обычно держат зонтик. 



След коровьего копыта (К). Он показывает, что для того, кто целиком и полностью нашел прибежище у лотосных стоп Кришны,
безбрежный океан материального существования сжимается до размера 
лужицы в отпечатке следа коровьего копыта, становясь мелким и ничтожным.
И тогда преданный с легкостью может перешагнуть через него. 



Стрела молнии (К). Этот знак утверждает, что медитация на лотосные стопы Кришны вдребезги разбивает горы кармических последствий грехов, совершенных преданным в прошлом. Любой, кто держится за лотосные стопы Кришны, так же благороден, как Господь Индра, чье оружие – стрела молнии. Этот символ показывает, что славу рода Кришны упрочил Его внук Ваджранабха (ваджра значит «молния»), который построил величественные самадхи и установил различные Божества, желая сберечь те места, где Кришна являл Свои лилы. Ваджранабха также положил начало регулярному пышному празднованию знаменательных дат.




Колесница (Р). Этот знак показывает, что 
«колесницей ума» легко можно управлять, если сосредоточить мысли на 
лотосных стопах Раджи. И еще это знак того, что Кришна из великого 
милосердия к Своим преданным становится даже их колесничим. Этот символ 
указывает также, что высшей цели можно легко достичь, ибо, восседая на 
колеснице, человек не сталкивается на своем пути с трудностями. Любой, 
кто удерживает мысли на колеснице стоп Радхи, выходит победителем из 
войны с майей. Колесницу ума Кришны влечет к Шримати Радхике сила Ее 
любовного служения.




Свастика (К). Ничто дурное не может случиться с тем, кто нежно хранит в своем сердце стопы Кришны. 



Восьмиугольник (К). Этот символ того, что, поклоняясь стопам Кришны, ты будешь надежно защищен с восьми сторон. Также он говорит о том, что для преданных Кришны нет ничего недостижимого во всех восьми сторонах света.




Ягоды ежевики (джамбу) (К). Только лотосные стопы Кришны достойны поклонения жителей Джамбудвипы – ежевичного материка, согласно ведической космографии.




Булава (Р). Стопы Радхи в силах попрать слона греховной похоти.




Серьга (Р). Она указывает на то, что уши Кришны всегда вслушиваются в звон прелестных ножных колокольчиков Радхи, в нежный, певучий звук ее голоса, в приятные, сладостные ритмы Ее любовных стихотворений и в пьянящие раги Ее вины.




Гора (Р). Символ того, что, хотя все во Врадже поклоняются Гири-Говардхане как лучшему из гор, сам холм Говардхана служит лотосным стопам Радхики.




Браслет (Р). Как запястье всегда опоясано браслетом, так и стопы Радхи всегда находятся в объятьях рук Кришны. Браслет массирует их, когда Радхика испытывает ревнивый гнев (ману).




Трезубец (шакти) (Р). Как только человек принимает покровительство Радхи, Ее стопы тотчас же разрубают оковы его убогой мирской жизни. Кроме того, этот знак показывает, что Шри Радха – сарва-шакти-майи, источник и вместилище бесчисленных энергий, шакти. 



Цветок (Р). Божественная слава стоп Радхи разносится повсюду, подобно благоуханию цветка. Этот символ говорит также о том, что стопы Радхи
мягкие, как лепестки цветка. Подобно тому, как каждый плод появляется 
на свет из цветка, все духовные плоды появляются на свет из цветков стоп
Радхи. 



Лиана (Р). Лиана духовных желаний преданного тянется вверх до тех пор, пока не обовьется вокруг стоп Радхи. Кроме того, этот знак показывает, что Радха ступает по лесу Вриндаваны, который опутан огромным количеством цветущих лиан. Стопы Радхи появляются во множестве кундж, по всей Врадже раскинулись свитые из лиан кунджа-мандиры. И еще Радхика – высшая Богиня лекарственных трав, а Ее стопы – превосходное лекарство от болезни материализма. Да и Сама Радха подобна лиане, обвившейся вокруг дерева тамала – Кришны. Разумные преданные прочно держатся за лотосные стопы Радхи, в точности как лиана крепко цепляется за все, до чего дотягивается.

----------


## Евгений

Лотосные стопы Шримати Радхики

----------


## Евгений

А вот те самые Господа Нитйананды:

----------


## Евгений

В этом мире сердце человека порабощено влечением к сексу а это нарушает медитацию. Повторяя святые имена Кришны,человек очищается и достигает умиротворенности. Только после этого, продолжая повторять святые имена, он может найти прибежище у лотосных стоп Кришны. Однако, для того чтобы сделать лотосные стопы Господа своим единственным прибежищем, требуется смирение. Лотосные стопы Господа символизируют такое прибежище, ибо они защищают преданного от опасностей материальной жизни.

----------


## Олег Ом

Спасибо, теперь примерно понятно в какую сторону двигаться, но как совсем отрешится от всего, это очень сложно, а я думал правая пятка как то связана с побежденным асуром) на печать Соломона похож знак:-)

----------


## Сергей

> Почему у всех личностей господа что то с правой ногой, Шива стоит на трупе демона на правой ноге, и у него три черты на ней, у Кришны нога всегда с открытой пяткой и он опирается на палку, у Вишну ногу держит девушка) что у них с правой ногой и особенно интересно,что с правой пяткой, может она у них болит? и почему болит? 
> И еще интересно, почему у всех символ на правой руке, и почему он словно горит,для чего он?
> Заранее благодарю за ответы, если что то напутал, с терминологией, я недавно пришел в религию,раньше был атеистом практически)
> )Харе Кришна(


Кришна в большинстве случаев (особенно если это мурти) почти всегда стоит на левой стопе. Правая стопа открыта. И это само по себе имеет 2 значения:
1. Мы можем видеть ИЗГИБ правой стопы. Медитация на этот изгиб уменьшает материальные желания дживы
2. Эта стопа касается сари Шримати Радхарани, а т.к. любая часть тела Кришны взаимозаменяема -Кришна целует Шримати Радхарани.

Что касается Вишну -те же объяснения, только у Него супруга Лакшми
Что касается Шивы -он далеко не всегда находиться в такой позе. Обычно Господа Шиву изображают сидящим.

----------


## Олег Ом

Я на сколько прочитал уже и понял Вишну-Кришна-Шива, это одна и та же личность Бога, просто когда Он один, Он Шива, Шакти его энергия, как созидательная, так и разрушительная.Когда он в обществе учеников-гопи , он Кришна-"пастух", но все это личность одного единого, Вишну) Я не претендую на истину, я пытаюсь ее понять, все так запутано, слишком много противоречий, наверно скоро придет Калки, уж слишком много противоречий в Ведах,да и мир вокруг ужасен,должен же быть когда то конец безумию демонов:-)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

_источник : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater_

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Не так давно я переписывался с одним преданным - учеником Шрилы Индрадьюмны Махараджа, которого я считаю моим другом, а местами даже шикша-гуру. Он прислал мне хорошую цитату по теме топа. Возможно это из Дживы Госвами, я точно не знаю. Есть такое русское слово советского происхождения - ликбез. Так вот, это "мини ликбез" по лотосным стопам Шри Чайтаньи  :smilies: 

«Правая стопа. «О ум, всегда помни шестнадцать благоприятных знаков, украшающих подошву правой лотосной стопы Шри Гаурасундары». У основания большого пальца находится знак в виде ячменного зерна, ниже его — зонтик. Под зонтиком — трезубец (шакти). От середины стопы и до сочленения большого и второго пальцев пролегает тонкая линия «судьбы». У основания второго пальца находится посох, у основания среднего — цветок лотоса, а ниже цветка лотоса — гора. Под горой — колесница. Еще ниже, на пятке — восьмиугольник, окруженный четырьмя свастиками, расположенными в четырех главных направлениях. Между свастиками находятся ягоды ежевики. У основания мизинца есть стрекало для слонов, под ним — стрела молнии. Ниже громовой стрелы жертвенный алтарь и булава, а еще ниже — раскачивающиеся серьги.

Левая стопа. «О ум, всегда помни шестнадцать благо приятных знаков, украшающих левую стопу Шри Гаурахари». У основания большого пальца находится морская раковина, и под ней диск. У основания среднего пальца — две концентрические окружности, а ниже их — лук без тетивы. Под луком — драгоценный браслет. У основания мизинца, близко к внешнему краю стопы, красивый кувшин. Ниже кувшина, но посередине стопы след коровьего копыта, а под ним — треугольник, окруженный четырьмя сосудами для воды. Сразу под треугольником расположен полумесяц. А вдоль внешнего края стопы и ниже следа коровьего копыта идут последовательно прекрасный флаг, цветок и лиана. Ниже лианы, в центре пятки, находится чудесная черепаха, и под ней — рыба. А над черепахой, у внутреннего края стопы располагается великолепная гирлянда.»

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

**************************** 

анека джанма крита мадж джато`ндхау
сиддхим курушва прабху гаура чандра
самудж джвалам те пада падма севам
кароми нитьям хари киртанам ча

Луна златая, мой господин! Господь мой, о Гаура-чандра.
Я столько жизней был погружен в океан смерти и рождений... 
Если даруешь мне непрестанное служение лотосам стоп Твоих 
Сияющих - тогда я вечно стану петь во славу Шри Хари. 

[Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарйа, Сушлока-шатакам, текст 99]

_источник : https://www.facebook.com/indradyumna...06784284908667_

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

"When the brothers [Krishna and Balarama] were passing through the streets, 
all the brahmanas in the neighborhood went out with sandal water and flowers
 and respectfully welcomed Them to the city. All the residents of Mathura began
 to talk among themselves about the elevated and pious activities of the people
 of Vrndavana. The residents of Matura were surprised at the pious activities 
the cowherd men in Vrndavana must have performed in their previous lives 
to be able to see Krishna and Balarama daily as cowherd boys." 
- Excerpt from Krishna Book, Chapter 41





"Когда Кришна, в шутку украсив Свою голову венком из лесных цветов, 
играет с Баларамой на склонах горы, звуки Его флейты доставляют всем невыразимое
 удовольствие. Весь мир радуется, слушая эти звуки. В это же время проходящая мимо
 туча, опасаясь оскорбить столь великую личность, нежным громыханием вторит этим
 звукам. Туча осыпает своего друга Кришну дождем из цветов и, словно зонтик, 
защищает Его от солнца". Шримад-Бхагаватам 10.35.12-13

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

"Кришна и Баларама вызывают Ямараджа", Ramanath Dasa

"When Krishna and Balarama were requested by their teacher, Sandipani Muni, 
to bring back his son, they first approached the ocean where the boy had drowned
 and called for the deity of the ocean. The ocean deity told them that actually 
the boy was captured by a demon that resided deep in the water in the shape 
of a conchshell. Krishna dove into the water, caught hold of the demon, and killed
him on the spot. But He did not find the boy within the demon's belly. Krishna took
the demon's body (in the shape of a conch shell) with Him and He and Balarama went
to the residence of Yamaraja, the superintendent of death. Yamaraja understood who
the two boys were and he offered his services to Them. On Their request, Yamaraja
returned the boy the Supreme Personality of Godhead, and Krishna and Balarama 
brought him to his father who was very happy and glorified Krishna and Balarama".

- "Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога", глава 45

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Уважаемые преданные, что означает фраза: "сосредоточить свой ум на лотосных стопах господа Кришны"?

В разговоре с Арджуной Кришна явив свою Вират-Рупу показывает Арджуне что по всей Вселенной, всюду находятся его головы, глаза, руки, ноги и так далее. 

Стопы воплощенного живого существа вряд ли можно назвать лотосными и во во всех случаях достойными поклонения и сосредоточенного внимания.

О каких стопах идёт речь? И какое благо человек извлекает из этой сосредоточенности?


И довольно простой вопрос: где находятся эти стопы? На планете Голока-Вриндавана или в другом месте?

В контексте данной фразы речь идёт о том, что склонение к стопам Господа Шри Кришны олицетворяет полную подвластность и покоренность дживы или же это конкретный термин, прямой как сосредоточенность дживы на своих чувствах к примеру?

Спасибо.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

Как я понимаю стопы это часть тела не вызывающая вожделения и мысленное созерцание их не отвлекает от медитации.Так же их легко представить мысленно.


> «Вначале мы должны стараться увидеть лотосные стопы Кришны, и когда мы научимся этому, можем смотреть на Его бедра, Его талию, Его грудь. Затем мы сможем поднять свой взор до Его улыбающегося лица. Следует медитировать на облик Кришны в этой последовательности. Так мы будем общаться с Кришной, сосредоточенно размышляя о Его улыбающемся лице, Его флейте, Его руках, Его одежде, Его возлюбленной Шримати Радхарани, и других гопи вокруг Него. Мы должны учиться созерцать Верховного Господа, и для этого Он предстал перед нами как арча-виграха»(«Учение Господа Капилы», 36, ком.)
> 
>    Этот прием джапы, как и все другие, описанные ранее, годится, чтобы использовать его каждый раз, когда непослушный ум отказывается «просто слушать имя». Сначала закройте глаза мысленно представьте себе прекрасные лотосные стопы Кришны и затем попытайтесь «увидеть» отдельные знаки на каждой стопе, помня при этом их значения, описанные ниже. «Управлять мыслями можно, сосредоточив их на лотосных стопах Кришны. Этого достаточно. Никакой вздор не полезет вам в голову. Там будет только Кришна. Таково совершенство медитации»(ЛШП, 13.02.69)http://www.krishna.md/ru/articles/kr...nye-stopy.html

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Как я понимаю стопы это часть тела не вызывающая вожделения и мысленное созерцание их не отвлекает от медитации.Так же их легко представить мысленно.


Так а где он Кришна, то? :neznai:

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Так а где он Кришна, то?


Медитация это мысленное созерцание проще говоря повторяя Имя Бога вы мысленно представляете Его.Можете смотреть на Его стопы на картинке или на мурти в храме.Я например никогда лично не встречал Кобзона и вы тоже но при слове "Кобзон" мы легко представляем его лицо парик и прочее.Так же и с Кришной.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Медитация это мысленное созерцание проще говоря повторяя Имя Бога вы мысленно представляете Его.Можете смотреть на Его стопы на картинке или на мурти в храме.Я например никогда лично не встречал Кобзона и вы тоже но при слове "Кобзон" мы легко представляем его лицо парик и прочее.Так же и с Кришной.


То есть сосредоточить ум на стопах Господа Кришны означает, уведеть его стопы в медитации и думать о них? 

 Мне почему то всегда казалось, что сосредоточить ум на лотосных стопах Кришны означает принять его наставления и полностью подчиниться им, так как природа этих наставлений не отлична от воли господа, у чьих стоп находится весь мир.

То есть с покорностью и смирением служить ему, осознавая, что именно этого хочет от нас Маха-Прабху.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Также имеется в виду такая углубленная медитация:

"Морская раковина - это символ победы тех , кто, найдя прибежище у лотосных стоп Радхи-Говинды, теперь навсегда защищены от любых бед и награждены бесстрашием. Как морская раковина наполнена водой для омовения Божественной Четы, так и Их лотосные стопы наполнены божественной амритой, которая гасит пылающий пожар материальных страданий преданных.

Флаг - возвещает о том, что преданные, сосредоточенно размышляющие о лотосных стопах Радхи-Кришны, находятся в безопасности и надежно защищены от страха. Флаг на стопе Радхи провозглашает неоспоримую победу Ее сакхи.

Рыба - Как рыба не может существовать без воды, так и преданные не могут прожить и мгновения без лотосных стоп Радхи-Шьямасундары. Рыба на стопе Радхи указывает на то, что Она не в состоянии прожить даже миг без Своего возлюбленного, Шьямасундары. Переменчивый ум похож на рыбу, поэтому надо прилежно сосредоточивать его на лотосных стопах Радхи-Говинды, чтобы утвердить их в своем сердце. Лотосные стопы Радхи-Говинды не переносят сухости, Чтобы привлечь рыбу Их стоп в свое сердце, его надо сначала растопить любовными расами. Рыба (макара) – это знак отличия на флаге Камадевы; на стопе Кришны он возбуждает во враджа-гопи желание любовных забав. Он также показывает, что Кришна победил Камадеву: знак с флага сдавшегося Камадевы находится на подошве стопы Кришны. И еще знак рыбы показывает, что во время пралайи Кришна принимает облик Матсья (воплощения в форме), чтобы спасти Своих преданных.

Лотос - Мысли преданных , которые сосредоточенно размышляют о лотосных стопах Радхи-Говинды, словно пчелы, жадно стремятся к переполненному нектаром лотосу премы. Лотос (символ Лакшми-деви) указывает на то, что преданные, которые помнят лотосные стопы Радхи-Говинды, всегда встретят на своем пути успех и удачу. Лотосные стопы Радхи-Шьямы так нежны, что сравнить их можно только с лепестками лотоса. На первый взгляд Их стопы выглядят как только что раскрывшиеся цветки лотоса. Это показывает, что лотосные стопы Радхи-Шьямы всегда находятся во Враджабхуми, которая по форме напоминает лотос. Знак лотоса также означает, что тот, кто всегда медитирует на лотосные стопы Радхи-Шьямы, вскоре встретит удачу: Божественная Чета благословит его цветком лотоса. Лотос на стопе Радхи связан с Ее манной, когда Кришна Своими лотосными руками массирует Ее стопы. Также он связан с маленьким голубым цветком лотоса, который Радхика всегда держит в ркуе. Радха часто использует его, чтобы нежно шлепнуть Шьяму, когда тот «плохо себя ведет.

Лук - Этот знак показывает , что те, кто нашел прибежище у лотосных стоп Радхи-Шьямы, навеки избавлены от каких бы то ни было трудностей. Он также говорит о том, что, когда мысли преданного достигают цели - стоп Радхи-Шьямы, према переполняет его и выливается наружу в виде потоков слез.

Стрекало - Стрекало означает, что медитация на лотосные стопы Радхи-Говинды заставляет слоны ума покориться и держит его на верном пути. Стрекало на стопе Радхи показывает, что Радха, и только Радха, может полностью подчинить Себе бешеного слона – героя по имени Кришна.

Треугольник - Преданные, нашедшие прибежище у стоп Кришны, спасены от ловушки трех гунн и тройственных страданий, представленных тремя сторонами треугольника. Лотосные стопы Шьямы – это первое и последнее пристанище для обитателей трех миров. Нет более надежного убежища для полубогов, людей и животных, чем лотосные стопы Кришны. Каждый должен обратиться к лотосным стопам Кришны, полностью сосредоточив на них усилия тела, ума и речи. Стопы Кришны приковывают к себе взгляд трехглазого Господа Шивы.

Ячменное зерно - Ячменное зерно показывает, что, служа лотосным стопам Радхи-Говинды, преданные получают любые жизненные блага. Когда преданный находит прибежище у лотосных стоп Радхи-Говинды, его путешествие через многие и многие рождения и смерти заканчивается в одно мгновение, как в одно мгновение срезают ячменный колос. Зерна ячменя поддерживают жизнь всех существ; подобно этому, чудесные лотосные стопы Радхи-Шьямы совершенным образом питают все души.

Алтарь - Этот знак возвещает о том, что грехи тех, кто сосредоточенно размышляет о стопах Радхи, сгорают, словно в жертвенном алтаре во время ягьи. Также он показывает, что, подобно тому, как вселенная питается и процветает благодаря огненным жертвоприношениям, которые совершают брахманы, преданность тех , кто отдает свои мысли жертвенному огню медитации на стопы Радхики, питается и процветает благодаря этим подношениям. И еще знак алтаря указывает на то, что вечное любовнее служение прелестным лотосным стопам Шри Радхи – высшая цель всей аскезы (тапы), благотворительности (даны), всех обетов (враты) и ягьй (жертвоприношений).

Полумесяц - Он говорит о том, что полубоги, например, Господь Шива, украшают свои головы отпечатками лотосных стоп Радхи-Говинды. Кроме того , он показывает, что преданные, которые тоже украшают свои головы лотосными стопами Радхи и Кришны, смогут стать такими же возвышенными и чистыми вайшнавами, как Господь Шива. Словно луна, дарующая чудесную прохладу своих лучей, лотосные стопы Радхи-Шьямы проливают на Своих преданных утешительный нектар, избавляющий их от тройственных материальных страданий. Радха-Говинда носят на Своих стопах символ луны – божества, повелевающего умом, и преданный может найти пристанище своему уму на Их лотосных стопах. Этот знак на стопах Радхи_Говинды указывает и на то , что луна, пристыженная сверканием полных лун блестящих ногтей на пальцах Их ног, сжалась вдвое и предстала в форме полумесяца. Как половина луны постепенно достигает полного размера и сияния, так и благословения, ниспосланные на того , кто день изо дня распространяет славу лотосных стоп Радхи-Говинды, несомненно преумножатся и проявятся во всей своей полноте.

Изогнутая линия - Этот знак показывает, что преданные, ухватившись за лотосные стопы Радхи-Шьямы как за единственную надежду, перенесутся в духовный мир. Он говорит о том, что путь к Радхе_Говинде совершенно ясный, прямой и узкий, как лезвие бритвы. Он также означает, что лотосные стопы Радхи_Говинды могут дотянутся до самых падших душ, которые приняли покровительство Божественной Четы, и вознести их в высшую обитель.

Сосуд для воды - Этот символ означает, что стопы Кришны держат золотой сосуд с чистым нектаром, который свободно могут вкушать души, вручившие себя Господу. И никто не останется обделенным, так как этот сосуд всегда полон. Полный сосуд – это благоприятный символ, и потому преданные, которые сосредоточенно размышляют о лотосных стопах Кришны, всегда процветают. Он показывает, что стопы Кришны щедро источают благоуханный нектар, который гасит испепеляющее пламя разлуки в сердцах гопи, а также исцеляет от тройственных страданий, жгущих сердца разлученных с Кришной преданных. Для того чтобы слушать забавные насмешки враджа-гопи, Кришна носит на Своих лотосных стопах символ их грудей в виде наполненных до краев сосудов.

Диск - Диск говорит о том, что медитация на лотосные стопы Радхи-Шьямы сражает шесть врагов: похоть (каму), гнев (кродху), жадность (лобху), заблуждение (моху), гордыню (маду) и зависть (матсарью). Он указывает на теджас-таттву, или яркое сияние, исходящее от Радхи-Говинды, которое изнутри сердец преданных рассеивает мрак греховной жизни. Кроме того, этот знак на стопе Радхи означает, что Она повелевает Своим царством, находящимся в пределах окружности (чакры) Враджа-мандалы. А диск на стопе Кришны представляет время. Того, кто всегда медитирует на лотосные стопы Кришны, никогда не поглотит время, - такой преданный будет вечно жить в исполненном блаженства мире Враджа-Гокулы.

Концентрические окружности - Этот знак представляет пространство и показывает, что, хотя стопы Кришны повсюду, они, подобно пространству, ни к чему не привязаны. Также этот символ говорит о том, что Кришна находится внутри всего, в том числе и внутри наших сердец. И в то же самое время Кришна остается вовне всего, вечно наслаждаясь любовными объятиями Своих преданных во Врадже. Еще этот знак повествует о танце раса, когда гопи водят хороводы вокруг Кришны, который стоит в центре и играет на флейте. Концентрические окружности также обозначают Шьяму-смутьяна, вьющегося вокруг Радхики: Она стоит посреди раса-мандалы и зачаровывает Шьяму игрой на вине.

Зонтик - Зонтик на стопах Радхи-Говинды доказывает, то те, кто нашли прибежище у Их лотосных стоп, защищены от непрекращающихся ливней материальных невзгод. На стопе Радхи зонтик указывает на то, что Ее лотосные стопы приносят утешение Ее возлюбленному, снедаемому жгучей разлукой с Ней. Этот знак также символизирует и Самого Кришну, держащего холм Говардхану словно зонтик, защищая Враджу от проливных дождей Индры. Символ зонтика говорит и о том, что те, кто укрылись под сенью стоп Радхи-Говинды, так же благородны, как великие цари, над чьими головами обычно держат зонтик.

След коровьего копыта - Он показывает, что для того, кто целиком и полностью нашел прибежище у лотосных стоп Кришны, безбрежный океан материального существования сжимается до размера лужицы в отпечатке следа коровьего копыта, становясь мелким и ничтожным. И тогда преданный с легкостью может перешагнуть через него.

Стрела молнии - Этот знак утверждает, что медитация на лотосные стопы Кришны вдребезги разбивает горы кармических последствий грехов, совершенных преданным в прошлом. Любой, кто держится за лотосные стопы Кришны, так же благороден, как Господь Индра, чье оружие – стрела молнии. Этот символ показывает, что славу рода Кришны упрочил Его внук Ваджранабха (ваджра значит «молния»), который построил величественные самадхи и установил различные Божества, желая сберечь те места, где Кришна являл Свои лилы. Ваджранабха также положил начало регулярному пышному празднованию знаменательных дат.

Колесница - Этот знак показывает, что «колесницей ума» легко можно управлять, если сосредоточить мысли на лотосных стопах Раджи. И еще это знак того, что Кришна из великого милосердия к Своим преданным становится даже их колесничим. Этот символ указывает также, что высшей цели можно легко достичь, ибо, восседая на колеснице, человек не сталкивается на своем пути с трудностями. Любой, кто удерживает мысли на колеснице стоп Радхи, выходит победителем из войны с майей. Колесницу ума Кришны влечет к Шримати Радхике сила Ее любовного служения.

Свастика - Ничто дурное не может случиться с тем, кто нежно хранит в своем сердце стопы Кришны.

Восьмиугольник - Этот символ того, что, поклоняясь стопам Кришны, ты будешь надежно защищен с восьми сторон. Также он говорит о том, что для преданных Кришны нет ничего недостижимого во всех восьми сторонах света.

Ягоды ежевики - Только лотосные стопы Кришны достойны поклонения жителей Джамбудвипы – ежевичного материка, согласно ведической космографии.

Булава - Стопы Радхи в силах попрать слона греховной похоти

Серьга - Она указывает на то, что уши Кришны всегда вслушиваются в звон прелестных ножных колокольчиков Радхи, в нежный, певучий звук ее голоса, в приятные, сладостные ритмы Ее любовных стихотворений и в пьянящие раги Ее вины.

Гора - Символ того, что, хотя все во Врадже поклоняются Гири-Говардхане как лучшему из гор, сам холм Говардхана служит лотосным стопам Радхики.

Браслет - Как запястье всегда опоясано браслетом, так и стопы Радхи всегда находятся в объятьях рук Кришны. Браслет массирует их, когда Радхика испытывает ревнивый гнев (ману).

Трезубец - Как только человек принимает покровительство Радхи, Ее стопы тотчас же разрубают оковы его убогой мирской жизни. Кроме того, этот знак показывает, что Шри Радха – сарва-шакти-майи, источник и вместилище бесчисленных энергий, шакти.

Цветок - Божественная слава стоп Радхи разносится повсюду, подобно благоуханию цветка. Этот символ говорит также о том, что стопы Радхи мягкие, как лепестки цветка. Подобно тому, как каждый плод появляется на свет из цветка, все духовные плоды появляются на свет из цветков стоп Радхи.

Лиана - иана духовных желаний преданного тянется вверх до тех пор, пока не обовьется вокруг стоп Радхи. Кроме того, этот знак показывает, что Радха ступает по лесу Вриндаваны, который опутан огромным количеством цветущих лиан. Стопы Радхи появляются во множестве кундж, по всей Врадже раскинулись свитые из лиан кунджа-мандиры. И еще Радхика – высшая Богиня лекарственных трав, а Ее стопы – превосходное лекарство от болезни материализма. Да и Сама Радха подобна лиане, обвившейся вокруг дерева тамала – Кришны. Разумные преданные прочно держатся за лотосные стопы Радхи, в точности как лиана крепко цепляется за все, до чего дотягивается."

"ЛОТОСНЫЕ СТОПЫ ГОСПОДА (Объяснение знаков на стопах Радхи и Кришны)"

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Также имеется в виду такая углубленная медитация


Огромное спасибо.! :vanca calpa:

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Преданные распространяли книги в Елабуге и на какое бы предприятие они не приходили им задавали один и тот же вопрос:
- Что  такое лотосные стопы Кришны? И тогда преданный спросил: - Почему в вашем городе все задают один и от же вопрос?
- Очень просто. У нас каждую неделю выходит газета с объявлением: - Кто не может жить без лоосных стоп Кришны обращайтесь по телефону...
Это объявление выходило  целый год и к концу года все жители знали что есть лотосные стопы Кришны, но что это такое никто не знал и почему
без них нельзя жить тоже непонятно. Поэтому когда туда приехали преданные все брали книги и спрашивали: - Что же это такое?

Е.С. Бхакти Ратнакар Амбариши Свами. Из лекции по Шримад Бхагаватам 28.09.17, Москва

----------


## Амира

> Кто не может жить без лотосных стоп Кришны обращайтесь по телефону...


Супер!  :yahoo:

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Лотосные стопы Господа Нитая:



Лотосные стопы Господа Нимая:



Лотосные стопы Божественной Четы Шри-Шри Радхи-Кришны:

----------

